# Reader's Digest Contest



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I found this link on another forum and thought some people might be interested.

Best Halloween Photo Contest

I think this sounds like a challenge to me!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I've definitely got some pics I could send!
Thanks gmacted!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

...gots to be livin' in da USA for this one....


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Bummer...we certainly have some doozies....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Some home haunter must be able to walk away with this one, lol.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Judging by the contents of the web site and knowing the Reader's Digest market, you can bet that winning entries will not be excessively scary and macabre but reflecting more a Martha Stewart-esq. cuteness presentation...


----------

